
GeekDesk - gasull
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/11/05/geekdesk.html
======
sniW
If you're just looking for something to put a laptop on while standing, an
adjustable music stand works nicely.

------
alanpca
Here's to hoping one day there will be a large open-source DIY plan community.
The $500 price tag is something I can't justify, but I would love something
similar.

------
spoon16
I have one of these desks. I built a custom top for it so just bought the
frame. 500 dollars for the frame is a lot, but it's one of the only frames I
was able to find that had a large range of adjustment.

------
ecaron
The commentors' opinions are the most valuable part of this article - the
piece itself almost reads like a paid advertisement.

